# Back Injury



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey guys.  Fvck, I must be getting old.  I've had 2 injuries in the past 2 months.  I hurt my knee squatting in the smith machine 2 months ago that's totally recovered now praise the Lord!

Today I did the leg press machine because some fvck up at my gym was doing abs with the rolling wheel (you know like the ones your grandfather uses) inside the squat rack.

So, I am doing the leg press....just kept adding plates each set - felt easy - as I worked through 5 sets....finished and did not even know I had a problem.  When I went the next exercise I literally could not bend over to pick up a plate off the rack.

WTF.  I am so piss right now.  I can hardly sit in my chair..the pain is ridiculous.....

Ok, I'm done bitching....now what can I do so I don't miss any time in the gym?

Sorry to be a downer guys....I appreciate any help......


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 16, 2014)

where exactly is the pain?


----------



## Azog (Sep 16, 2014)

People often try to go TOO deep into a leg press. This happens when your ass starts to curl up at the bottom of the rep. This puts lots of strain on the low back and causes (for me) painful back pumps. If you are trying to focus on quads, this is too deep. Just go as deep as you can without your ass curling up/forward off the pad/seat. This should alleviate back pressure and take your hams and glutes out of the movement some!

Wish I could give more advice on how to fix the pain, but all I can say is rest it up and foam roll the shit outta of your hams, glutes, back, IT band and quads.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> People often try to go TOO deep into a leg press. This happens when your ass starts to curl up at the bottom of the rep. This puts lots of strain on the low back and causes (for me) painful back pumps. If you are trying to focus on quads, this is too deep. Just go as deep as you can without your ass curling up/forward off the pad/seat. This should alleviate back pressure and take your hams and glutes out of the movement some!
> 
> Wish I could give more advice on how to fix the pain, but all I can say is rest it up and foam roll the shit outta of your hams, glutes, back, IT band and quads.



I have resorted to using my belt doing press because it irritates my left side that I have chronic problems with and has actually helped


----------



## snake (Sep 16, 2014)

Azog said:


> People often try to go TOO deep into a leg press. This happens when your ass starts to curl up at the bottom of the rep. This puts lots of strain on the low back and causes (for me) painful back pumps. If you are trying to focus on quads, this is too deep. Just go as deep as you can without your ass curling up/forward off the pad/seat. This should alleviate back pressure and take your hams and glutes out of the movement some!
> 
> Wish I could give more advice on how to fix the pain, but all I can say is rest it up and foam roll the shit outta of your hams, glutes, back, IT band and quads.



Exactly what I was thinking!

Here's the good thing transcend2007; now that you know what did it, I bet you never have that issue again. Take a look at some guy when he's doing the Leg Presses and you'll see how their ass rocks up. That really puts some serious stress on the L,S & I area of the back. Assuming you didn't really mess things up, you'll be fine. I had this issue before and I noticed it never seemed to favor one side; just hurt like a Mother F'er.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2014)

Lower left side....walking ~ more like hobbling around like an 80 year old today.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2014)

That exactly what I did..I went too low on the last set.



Azog said:


> People often try to go TOO deep into a leg press. This happens when your ass starts to curl up at the bottom of the rep. This puts lots of strain on the low back and causes (for me) painful back pumps. If you are trying to focus on quads, this is too deep. Just go as deep as you can without your ass curling up/forward off the pad/seat. This should alleviate back pressure and take your hams and glutes out of the movement some!
> 
> Wish I could give more advice on how to fix the pain, but all I can say is rest it up and foam roll the shit outta of your hams, glutes, back, IT band and quads.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep snake....hurts bad...I am whinning like a little girl...but I am going back the gym tomorrow (missed today) if I have to go in a wheel chair!



snake said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!
> 
> Here's the good thing transcend2007; now that you know what did it, I bet you never have that issue again. Take a look at some guy when he's doing the Leg Presses and you'll see how their ass rocks up. That really puts some serious stress on the L,S & I area of the back. Assuming you didn't really mess things up, you'll be fine. I had this issue before and I noticed it never seemed to favor one side; just hurt like a Mother F'er.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 16, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Lower left side....walking ~ more like hobbling around like an 80 year old today.



yep, I know the feeling...mine has never gone away as I have never taken an extended period of time off from training and never will 

Hope it feels better soon!!


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 17, 2014)

Azog said:


> People often try to go TOO deep into a leg press. This happens when your ass starts to curl up at the bottom of the rep. This puts lots of strain on the low back and causes (for me) painful back pumps. If you are trying to focus on quads, this is too deep. Just go as deep as you can without your ass curling up/forward off the pad/seat. This should alleviate back pressure and take your hams and glutes out of the movement some!
> 
> Wish I could give more advice on how to fix the pain, but all I can say is rest it up and foam roll the shit outta of your hams, glutes, back, IT band and quads.



Great advice. 
Hope it passes quickly.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 17, 2014)

Tran: 
I have a guy you can see if the problem persists. He has worked some miracles on me... never once have i had to go back after the first visit for the same issue. 

He combines the use of many different methods... chiropractor, ART, massage & etc.

Sending you a PM with details


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 17, 2014)

Much appreciated AS!  I don't want to miss any more time in the gym.



AndroSport said:


> Tran:
> I have a guy you can see if the problem persists. He has worked some miracles on me... never once have i had to go back after the first visit for the same issue.
> 
> He combines the use of many different methods... chiropractor, ART, massage & etc.
> ...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 17, 2014)

Did u say he was doing the ab wheel ing the squat rack?  Wow.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 17, 2014)

I've had back issues all of my adult life, what I've found to help the most is staying active within reason. Your body says to lay up for a couple of weeks, for me if I keep going it works itself out much faster. 

Oh and the one time I REALLY messed my back up in the gym was doing squats in the smith machine. I've found freestanding to be far superior as it allows a natural range of motion.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 17, 2014)

Agreed HWC, even though I feel like staying home....but I am headed to the gym in pain.....but fvck it...whats the alternative.  Sitting at home or work in the same condition...I am going to spend more time warming up today though....I'll admit to that.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 18, 2014)

How did it go bro?


----------



## snake (Sep 18, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> How did it go bro?



Ya, how you feeling?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 18, 2014)

Find a way to do reverse hypers. Not every gym has one but get creative. It will strengthen and decompress that area quickly.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2014)

Still hurting today....but its not terrible.  I have missed 2 out of 4 work-outs this week....which is very concerned to me.  I am gong to tomorrow and Saturday.

I have been using ice and heat.  It is a bit better....but not much changed TBH.  I will be making an appointment with AS's chiro if not better by Monday.

POB, I have been doing extra hyper extensions....I will do some reverse hypers tomorrow and try that.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 25, 2014)

I have a roman hyper station at my pad... if you need to you can swing by and borrow it until youre feeling better. I havent been using it much anyway.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 25, 2014)

Big difference between hypers and reverse hypers. A reverse hyper pulls the spine apart at the bottom. It's therapeutic. A hyperextension will build low back and glute muscle. Not the same thing although stronger muscle in that area may prevent future injury from occuring.


----------



## Hardpr (Sep 25, 2014)

i feel your pain mine is out also. tried to lift a cherry log the other day to buck some wood and bam it was out.


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 25, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> .  I will be making an appointment with AS's chiro if not better by Monday.



Trans, I dont know if you have made the appointment yet but if you didnt really research a sports related Chiro.  I am dealing with a disck bulge between l4 and l5 for the past 6 weeks on and off, but in the last two weeks I found a chiro who works with sports related injuries and it has been a huge blessing.  He understands when I say to him I am training for a PL meet, and instead of saying you should be doing that, he says I can fix you up so you can compete. And it has been working great....just my 2 cents brother.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Big difference between hypers and reverse hypers. A reverse hyper pulls the spine apart at the bottom. It's therapeutic. A hyperextension will build low back and glute muscle. Not the same thing although stronger muscle in that area may prevent future injury from occuring.



I thought you just meant he should do them in reverse... you can use the machine both ways.

Hopefully he will see the chiro/ART guy i sent him to. That dude was awesome for me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 25, 2014)

Praise the Lord....I have recovered pretty much naturally.  I have been doing back extensions and reverse ext (thanks POB).  I was back to squatting 225 yesterday so I feel nearly 100% recovered.  And, I have been wearing a knee brace as well since hurting my knee on leg days which really helps as well.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2014)

Well it only makes sense that since I was offering advice, my back has been screwed this week. Hitting the gym tomorrow, hopefully it will work itself out quick.


----------

